

Don’t Get Used to Mobile Apps–Their Days Are Obviously Numbered - depoll
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2014/10/24/the_future_of_mobile_apps_looks_bad.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_ru

======
pastycrinkles
Good riddance.

